# Spider-Man 3 - WinVerifyTrust error



## InGale (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi!
I'm trying to install this game and every time I get this error message:



> Error 1330. A file that is required cannot be installed becuase the cabinet file DRIVE:\filename.cab has an invalid digital signature. This may indicate that the cabinet file is corrupt. Error 24592 was returned by WinVerifyTrust.


I tried to alternate drives, but I keep getting this message. And every time with a different file (seems that it vary between 3-4 files), though they all have the .cab extension.

How can I fix the problem? Can I disable this WinVerifyTrust?

Thank you!


PS. This is very, very frustrating...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have a legit copy of the game?


----------



## InGale (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup.
I asked this question on Activision support forum and they said that it's because the disc is scratched. I saw some minor scratch on the disc, but didn't think it will affect this much. I have many discs with way too more scratches, some of them are even deeper than this one, but they work just fine. :4-dontkno
I'll have to go to the retailer on Sunday and change the disc. Hopefully he will agree to exchange it after the case was opened.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe thats best to exchange it,but i agree with ya.i have some fairly scracthed up discs that work perfect.


----------



## liviu39 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hy,
I have the same problem with this game. How can i solve it?

Error1330.A file that is required cannot be installed.The cabinet file H:\SoundF1.cab has an invalid digital signature.Error 24592 was returned by WinVerifyTrust.

I have a legal copy of the game.

Thanks.
ray:


----------

